# Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?



## Sixtus (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen bzw. Grüezi!

Mich würde interessieren, ob ich mit meinem deutschen blauen Fischereischein problemlos Jahreskarten für die Gewässer in der Schweiz bekommen kann? Oder benötige ich gar einen schweizer Fischereischein? Umschreiben möglich? Gibts Unterschiede in den einzelnen Kantonen? Wenn ja, mich interessiert der Raum um Basel und der Vierwaldstädtersee/Luzern.

Vielen Dank und viele Fische,

Chris


----------



## ThomasL (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

hallo Sixtus

Einen Fischereischein brauchst du nicht. Du brauchst nur eine Erlaubnis fürs entsprechende Gewässer oder Kanton. In gewissen Kantonen kannst du mit einer Karte den ganzen Kanton beangeln, anderorts muss du fürs entsprechende Gewässer eine Karte lösen.


----------



## Sixtus (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

Hi Thomas!

Ich danke dir. Hört sich doch tiptop an!
Das ganze bürokratische und v.a. peinliche Durcheinander gibts "Gott sei Dank" nur bei uns....

Gruß Chris


----------



## basswalt (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

grüezi chris,
mehr info´s gibt es bei www.fischerportal.ch
dann viel spass und schöne angeltage in der schweiz.


----------



## Excellent (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

kein bürokratisches gelabbere.....!???

du glaubst doch nicht das meine kollegen aus der schweiz lockerer sind als in old good germany. in sh hast du massenweise vorschriften z.b. nur schonhaken.....eine rute......and so on.


----------



## basswalt (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

da hat jeder kanton für jeden bach,fluss od. see seine vorschriften. 
z.b. bei uns im neuenburger darf mit der hegene nicht geankert werden. im benachbarten murtensee muss geankert werden. wie dürfen mit 8 ruten schleppen auf dem bielersee sind 4 erlaubt. und und ...


----------



## cougar (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

tja bei uns ist das bekanntlich von Kanton zu Kanton verschieden.
Für viele, vorallem kleinere Gewässer wirst du kaum ein Angelschein erhalten,
da sie verpachtet sind.
leider, leider.


----------



## Dani_CH (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

Hi,

Ja ja- komplizierts ist es hier- aber nicht unmöglich ;-).

Zuerst zur allgemeinen Lage: Das Schweizer Sportfischerbrevet- und der deutsche Fischereischein wird gegenseitig von unseren beiden Ländern annerkannt- dies, obwohl nicht von Nöten, kann den Erwerb eines Patentes/ Pacht sehr wohl erleichtern.

Am besten ist es, wenn Du Dich vor Ort schlau machst- z. Bsp- bei dem örtlichen Angelhändler etc- die gerne Auskunft geben.

Eine weitere Besonderheit ist auch unser Freiangelrecht- welches Du genauer  beschrieben auf dem bereits geposteten Link findest.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Sargo (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

Gruezi,

also jetzt wird es aber verwirrend !

Habe die Gleiche Frage vor einigen Monaten hier gestellt und die Antwort erhalten, daß z.B. in Vierwaldstätter See eine Angel vom Ufer aus mit Naturködern völlig frei ist und keinerlei Angelschein benötigt wird ! ?

War das eine Falschaussage ???



Grüße

SARGO - Der Portugalfan:m


----------



## til (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

Nein, das ist das erwähnte Freiangelrecht.
Wobei in der Regel der Ködefisch ausgeschlossen ist, ebenso wie das Fischen mit Grundblei und Spinnfischen sowieso.
"In der Regel" deshalb, weil es an jedem See ein bisschen anders sein kann und nicht an jedem See gibt es überhaupt ein Freiangelrecht!


----------



## bienne0 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

Hallo und so.
Zuerst sollten wir unseren allemanischen Petribruder darüber aufklären welche Patentgebühren auf Ihn warten.
- Für jeden Kanton gilt, dass Ansässige eine normale Patentgebühr
bezahlen und nicht im Kanton ansässige das Doppelte.
- Es gibt Tages-Wochen-Monats- und Jahrespatente,Preise je Kanton sehr 
unterschiedlich.
- Freiangelrecht grundsätzlich in jedem kantonalem See in welchem das
Fischereirecht nicht an Dritte ( Vereine ectr.) vergeben wurde.
Und nun etwas Werbung für meine Wahlheimat, den Kanton Bern.
Ich als Bayer fühle mich hier schon seit 15 Jahren _*sauwohl*_,denn was das
Fischen angeht ist es der Kanton mit den meisten Seen und 'nem Haufen
guter Bäche und.....natürlich der Aare.
Jeder Fischer der dies alles einmal kennen lernen will ist bei mir herzlichst
für ein paar Tage willkommen.
Natürlich gibt es auch im Kanton Bern einige private Seen und Gewässer,
aber mit den nötigen Verbindungen kann man auch hier Angelerlaubnis be-
kommen.Zwar nicht immer billig aber immerhin.
In Seenähe sieht man sehr viele Bootsfischer welche auch die ein- und
ausfliesenden Gewässer befahren. Z.B. die Felchenjäger,welche mit ihren meist mit Echolot ausgestatteten Booten den Felchen hinterherstellen und
am Rudel ( meist Versammlung mehrerer Boote ) zu erkennen sind.
Dann die Schleicker, welche mit ihren Booten ruhig ihre Runden drehen und
ihre Köder meist sehr tief schleiken. Sie fangen nicht immer, aber wenn,dann
sind es meist Fische von welchen andere träumen.
Da gibt's auch noch die jenigen welche ihre Boote treiben lassen und
fleissig mit Löffeln und anderen Kustködern grosse Flächen beharken.
Was die *Schonmasse* angeht ist es nicht anders als bei uns in Deutschland.
Die Schonzeiten sind hier etwas anders als in old Germany,aber in meinen Augen besser, da sie weniger lange sind.
Die Angelei mit *Schonhaken*,nun, für mich eine gute Massnahme um Edelfische nicht zu sehr zu verletzen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wieviele
wieder zurück gesetzt werden müssen da sie das Mass nicht erreicht haben.
*Ausserdem ist das Angeln mit Schonhaken nur in überwiegend mit*
*Edelfischen belebtem Wasser vorgeschrieben.* 
So, aber genug für Heute,sollte es noch Fragen geben.....einfach nur mailen! 
Gruss aus dem drei Seenland


----------



## Schlegudeck (7. März 2006)

*AW: Angelmodalitäten in der Schweiz?*

Zur Frage Vierwaldstättersee(Luzern) kann ich dir folgendes mitteilen:

Link für den See(exkl. Luzener Seebecken):
http://www.lawa.lu.ch/index/fischerei_und_jagd/fischerei-6.htm

Link für Reuss und Luzerner Seebecken:
http://www.korporationluzern.ch/fischerei.html

*3. Freiangelfischerei *
§ 18 
Im luzernischen Teil des Vierwaldstättersees und im Sempachersee ist das Fischen mit der einfachen Angel von öffentlich zugänglichen Ufern, Brücken und Stegen aus ohne Bewilligung und Gebühren gestattet, soweit Sonderrechte Dritter dies nicht ausschliessen. 

Willst du im Luzerner Seebecken angeln, dann empfehle ich die Literatur anzufordern(Regelment), da doch einige örtliche, zeitliche Beschränkungen vorhanden sind, welche man berücksichtigen sollte:

Adresse:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Verordnungen für den Betrieb der Fischenzen der Korporationsgemeinde der Stadt Luzern können angefordert werden unter:

Tel:      041 - 210 18 18
Fax:     041 - 210 18 26
E-Mail: info@korporationluzern.ch 
[/FONT]


----------

